# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Zelfmoord...een oplosing ?

## quinten

hey kben quinten 14 jaar en men lief heeft et overlaatst uitgemaakt en jah ze was echt alles voor me en nu heeft ze een ander lief :'( en ik wil echt dood thuis probleme , op school ga ik het waarschijlijk niet hale enjh ben het allemaal zo zo zo beu , nu het uit is snij ik mezelf ook in men arm heb er al veel over gepraat met vrienden maar ik kan maar niet stoppen  :Frown:  daarjuist al men polsen willen oversnijden maar ik geraakte niet ver :s wete jullie raad want ik weet het echt niet meer  :Frown:

----------


## Xynyx

Hey, Quinten...

allereerst wil ik dat je weet dat ik precies snap wat je bedoeld. Hoe je je voelt. Ik heb meermaals meegemaakt wat jij nu doormaakt en eerlijk gezegd ga ik er nu opnieuw doorheen. 

Wat je school betreft ; het is geen ramp als je het niet haalt. Misschien kun je een andere school zoeken. Een andere opleiding. Iets dat bij je past, waar je je goed bij voelt. 
Daar kun je met je ouders over praten, je mentor, schoolbegeleiding.. Je hele toekomst stoppen in een paar jaar opleiding werkt ook voor volwassenen vaak niet !

Dat je lief het uit heeft gemaakt doet natuurlijk het meeste pijn ! Toen ik dat voor het eerst meemaakte voelde ik me niet alleen in de steek gelaten, maar ook zo'n mislukkeling ! Alsof ik niet goed genoeg was voor hem... En hoe verdrietig me dat makte hoef ik jou niet te vertellen.

Ik ga je niet vertellen dat het wel over gaat. Dat doet het wel, maar dat geloof jij nu toch niet. Ik ga je ook niet vertellen dat ze niet het enige meisje op de wereld is. Want dat weet je zelf ook wel. Voor JOU is ze nu gewoon het belangrijkste en enige meisje dat bestaat. Eigenlijk zou ze er heel erg blij om moeten zijn dat ze voor jou ZO belangrijk is. 

Maar dat ziet ze nu niet zo, anders had ze het niet uit gemaakt. Het heeft er NIETS mee te maken of jij wel goed genoeg voor haar bent. Of bijzonder genoeg. Want iemand die een ander ZO belangrijk vindt IS bijzonder en waardevol. 

Zelfmoord is alleen geen oplossing, jongen. AL het verdriet dat je nu voelt hoort bij iets dat "volwassen worden" heet. Ik denk dat jij slim genoeg bent om dat eigenlijk wel te weten. Alleen VOEL je dat niet zo. Dat is logisch ; gevoel en verstand spreken elkaar meestal tegen !

De reden dat ik denk dat je slim genoeg bent ? Je bent op dit forum gekomen en hebt om een luisterend oor gevraagd, om hulp. Iemand die dat kan is niet alleen intelligent maar ook bijzonder. Helemaal op jouw leeftijd !

Probeer te slapen ; morgen moet je naar school, maar als je thuis komt is er hier een heel forum waar je je verhaal aan kwijt kunt en al die mensen leven met je mee .

Je bent NIET alleen !

Liefs, Anne-Marie

----------


## quinten

> Hey, Quinten...
> 
> allereerst wil ik dat je weet dat ik precies snap wat je bedoeld. Hoe je je voelt. Ik heb meermaals meegemaakt wat jij nu doormaakt en eerlijk gezegd ga ik er nu opnieuw doorheen. 
> 
> Wat je school betreft ; het is geen ramp als je het niet haalt. Misschien kun je een andere school zoeken. Een andere opleiding. Iets dat bij je past, waar je je goed bij voelt. 
> Daar kun je met je ouders over praten, je mentor, schoolbegeleiding.. Je hele toekomst stoppen in een paar jaar opleiding werkt ook voor volwassenen vaak niet !
> 
> Dat je lief het uit heeft gemaakt doet natuurlijk het meeste pijn ! Toen ik dat voor het eerst meemaakte voelde ik me niet alleen in de steek gelaten, maar ook zo'n mislukkeling ! Alsof ik niet goed genoeg was voor hem... En hoe verdrietig me dat makte hoef ik jou niet te vertellen.
> 
> ...


danku Anne-marie voor alle steun  :Smile:  wat je schreef helpt echt wel en zeker "je bent niet alleen" dat helpt echt wel  :Smile:  morgen moet ik met een zorg-coördinator praten op school ( omdat het et beste is voor mij zeggen ze , maar ik ben niet echt zo een prater :s ) ik probeer me nie te snijden ( belooft aan een vriend ) maar dat is echt lastig :s de vorige keer hield ik het maar 2 dagen vol  :Frown: , ik kan niet zeggen waarom ik dat doe maar ik doe het wel :s mar wat je zij heeft echt geholpen danku daarvoor  :Smile:  

quinten

----------


## Xynyx

Quinten,

ik ben blij dat je er wat aan hebt. Weet je, als je niet zo'n prater bent, kun je het misschien wel opschrijven. Het hoeft allemaal niet in de juiste volgorde te staan, maar dan staat het er tenminste. Wat je niet kunt zeggen kun je laten lezen.

VEEL mensen hebben moeite te zeggen wat er in ze omgaat. Dat is helemaal niet erg. Alleen maar vervelend. Velen vergeten dat ze het ook op kunnen schrijven. Mijn pleegdochter moet morgen ook een moeilijk gesprek houden. Ze snijdt zichzelf ook...

Ik snap wel waarom ze het doet, maar het is zo vreselijk om te weten ! Want telkens als ik zie dat ze zich heeft gesneden weet ik dat ze vreselijk verdrietig is geweest. Dat ze op dat moment niet in staat was mij om hulp en steun te vragen. 

Ze is nu 18 en vorige maand kreeg ik een briefje van haar waarop ze had geschreven : "wil je me even knuffelen"... Vijf jaar gelden kon ze dat nog niet, maar nu wel. Ze heeft zich nu al een half jaar niet gesneden !!

JIJ kunt dat ook.

Liefs, Anne-Marie

----------


## quinten

> Quinten,
> 
> ik ben blij dat je er wat aan hebt. Weet je, als je niet zo'n prater bent, kun je het misschien wel opschrijven. Het hoeft allemaal niet in de juiste volgorde te staan, maar dan staat het er tenminste. Wat je niet kunt zeggen kun je laten lezen.
> 
> VEEL mensen hebben moeite te zeggen wat er in ze omgaat. Dat is helemaal niet erg. Alleen maar vervelend. Velen vergeten dat ze het ook op kunnen schrijven. Mijn pleegdochter moet morgen ook een moeilijk gesprek houden. Ze snijdt zichzelf ook...
> 
> Ik snap wel waarom ze het doet, maar het is zo vreselijk om te weten ! Want telkens als ik zie dat ze zich heeft gesneden weet ik dat ze vreselijk verdrietig is geweest. Dat ze op dat moment niet in staat was mij om hulp en steun te vragen. 
> 
> Ze is nu 18 en vorige maand kreeg ik een briefje van haar waarop ze had geschreven : "wil je me even knuffelen"... Vijf jaar gelden kon ze dat nog niet, maar nu wel. Ze heeft zich nu al een half jaar niet gesneden !!
> ...


hey ik bent weer euh slecht nieuws tis gedaan me mij men lief heeft nu foto op haar netlog gezet van haar en "pieter" kussend dank u voor de hulp maar dees in gewoon teveel wil deze pijn in de toekomst vermijden Bye

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Quinten,

Het is rot als je ''lief'' het uitmaakt, en het doet inderdaad zeer als je haar met een ander ziet, wel of niet kussend. Maar kom op, je gaat toch geen einde aan je leven maken voor een meid, of wel?? Je bent veertien en er komen echt nog wel meiden op je pad die jou liefde wel verdienen, geloof me. Het doet nu allemaal ontzettend zeer (ik weet er alles van) maar de pijn gaat over, al lijkt het nu alsof het nooit meer overgaat. Het valt nu misschien allemaal niet mee, maar denk niet alleen aan de nare dingen die je nu meemaakt, maar denk vooral ook aan de leuke dingen. Met zelfmoord los je niets op, lieverd. Probeer eens al je pijn en verdriet van je af te schrijven, dat wil nog weleens opluchten. Je hebt nu ook je verhaal hier op het forum geschreven, en blijf het gewoon van je af schrijven. Soms wil dat echt helpen. 

liefs en een knuffel
Déylanna

----------


## Xynyx

Hey Quinten,

het is niet gedaan met je tenzij jij het zelf opgeeft. Oke, nu denkt je lief dat pieter helemaal TOP is. Maar wat als ze er achter komt dat hij dat helemaal niet is ? Stel je voor dat dat morgen al is, of volgende week, volgende maand, jaar..... Maar JIJ bent er dan niet meer ! DAT zou ik vreselijk zonde vinden ! Wil je die pieter laten winnen of geef je echt om je lief en blijf je ???

Ik hoop het laatste ! En intussen kun jij naar hulp zoeken om sterker te worden...

Kop op, je ziet het ; Deylanna is ook gekomen om je te helpen... Geheid dat er steeds meer mensen komen om je te steunen !!!

Liefs en een hele stevige knuff,,

Anne-Marie

----------


## Sylvia93

hee,

poeh ik hoorde vanmorgen van een vriendin zo'n verschrikkelijk verhaal van een jongen die zelfmoord heeft gepleegd óók omdat zijn lief een ander had, 
ik zit nu echt ernstig te hopen dat jij dat niet bent Quinten, 
houd alsjeblieft moed, en laat gráág iets van je horen, dat stelt ons een beetje gerust dat jij het niet tot zover laat komen, ik heb ook zo'n ex gehad, die ging voor mn neus met een ander meisje zoenen, ik weet hoe verschrikkelijk het is..

veel suc6 xxx

----------


## Zwartje

Quinten, ook al is de pijn nu bijna onverdraaglijk en heb je echt het gevoel dat het leven over is..... je leven was nog maar zo kort!
Stel......stel.... stel...... dat die pijn toch eens overgaat en er komt een dag dat je een meisje tegenkomt met een geweldige lieve lach... En die vindt jou ook te gek?
Zou je dat willen missen?

En... wie weet wat er allemaal nog voor geweldigs in je leven voor je in het verschiet liggen?
Dat zul je dan nooit weten! 
En je vader/moeder? Hoe moeten die verder leven als hun zoon zelfmoord heeft gepleegd? Die houden vreselijk van je. Misschien nog wel meer dan jij van dat meisje.
Hoeveel pijn zullen die wel niet voelen dan??

Quinten, telkens als het uit was met mijn vriendje dacht ik dat de wereld verging. Alles leek grauw, grijs en verloren.
Ik voelde de pijn tot diep in mijn maag. Ik wilde alleen maar huilen en niks leek meer te smaken of nog zin te hebben.

Maar wonder boven wonder ebte het toch telkens weg. En er was steeds weer een ander vriendje. Want er leven miljarden mensen op de wereld. Daar zitten ontelbare tussen die geweldig zijn en waar je verliefd op kunt worden en zij op jou. 
Zou het niet wonderlijk zijn als er maar 1 mens zou zijn waar je van kunt houden?

Quinten.. die pijn hoort erbij. Huil, schreeuw, laat je gaan en ga daarna op zoek naar een leuk ander meisje!

----------


## quinten

nee heb nog geen zelfmoord gepleegt al zou ik het zo graag gedaan hebben . :'( maar ik kon het men zusje niet aandoen heb mewel diep gesneden in pols , had bijna men ader mee ... :Frown:  nu ben ik er nog maar tis zo raar het ene moment ben ik echt nog blij en het andere zie ik gewoon echt niks meer zitte 1 ding weet ik : ik ga nooit meer verliefd worden ! de pijn die ik nu voel is erg  :Frown:  Men sgat was het enige dat me nog overeind hield :s nu 47% op men rapport :'( moet echt zo men best doen voor examens ! maar kan me gewoon niet concentreren  :Frown:  moet de hele tijd aan haar denken! echt dank jullie allemaal voor jullie steun het betekent echt veel vor my  :Smile:

----------


## Zwartje

Quinten, het hoort er echt allemaal bij. 
Je hormoonhuishouding verandert ook en dat maakt dat je emoties sterker zijn dan je als kind gewend was. Dus je kunt slingeren van super super blij naar het meest miserabele gevoel dat je maar kunt bedenken.

Hou inderdaad in je hoofd dat je familie echt helemaal kapot zullen zijn als je er niet meer was! 

En natuurlijk kun je je slecht concentreren. 

Zie het als een ziekte. Als je ineens heel ziek bent, kun je wel anders willen maar je moet er "doorheen". 

Als je hier overheen komt, dan voel je je daarna sterker dan ooit.

Weet je wat bij mij ook altijd wel helpt als ik mezelf heel verdrietig voel, denken aan mensen die het nog veel erger hebben.
Moet je je eens voorstellen dat er mensen zijn die bijv. in een ongeluk ineens allebei hun kinderen kwijt zijn.

Of mensen die zo oud zijn als jij van wie hun lief omkomt bij een ongeluk en dus voorgoed en voor altijd weg is!

Mensen in landen waar ze hun leven niet zeker zijn en dag in dag uit voor hun leven moeten vrezen. 

Dat zet mij altijd een beetje weer met de voeten op de aarde. Het kan veel en veel erger. En die mensen gaan ook door! Blijkbaar kunnen mensen heel veel dragen en aan. Dus jij ook!
Het leven is net een grote leerschool. Alles wat op je pad komt, is er om je een stukje volwassener en sterker te maken. Denk maar aan een wedstrijd: stel je staat achter. En je denkt eigenlijk dat het een verloren zaak is, maar toch geef je niet op. En het lukt dan om nog een punt te scoren en zelfs te winnen! Dan voel je je geweldig sterk omdat je je er niet onder hebt laten krijgen.

Dan is nu ook. Laat je er niet onder krijgen.

----------


## Sylvia93

oooh god wat ben ik blij dat jij dat niet was!!
idd denk aan je familie, ze houden zoveel van je!!
en wij leven allemaal met je mee, als dat meisje er zomaar met iemand anders vandoor gaat, was ze jou niet waard, ik heb precies hetzelfde meegemaakt, alleen ben ik blij dat ik toen niet aan snijden begonnen ben,
als je eens lekker je hart wilt luchten wij zijn er voor je!, en je mag me eventueel ook een bericht sturen als je wilt praten 

suc6 xxx

----------


## quinten

dees stuurde "pieter"wa moek dar nu in godsnaam op zegge ? ben mss ook wel gwn zielig :'( mss moetk **** gwn me gerust latn mar dn vor eeuwig of moetk gwn nar hem gaan vor em tja ... zie dan wel  :Frown: 
=>
e vriend kom maar keer af kzal da keer oplosn ma ge gaat zo wijs nie vinde ze 

zielig ventje gwn 

als ge egt et beste voor ebd me **** dan late aar grust 
mja neeh ge denkt alleen maar aan u eige!! 
oo kga keer in mijn polse snijde dan krijgek aandacht 

looser 


(**** => noem liever niet har naam  :Frown:  )

----------


## Zwartje

:EEK!:  Wat is dat voor taal??? :EEK!: 

Ik begrijp er geen snars van.

Is dat een berichtje van die nieuwe vriend?
Aan jou?

Volgens mij kun je haar inderdaad beter met rust laten. Ze heeft je pijn gedaan en geraakt, maar het werkt echt nooit om dat die ander te willen laten voelen/weten. 
Daar krijg je haar nooit mee terug. Het heeft juist het tegenovergesteld effect. 

Laat haar. Zet haar uit je hoofd. Ze zal eerder totaal verbijsterd zijn als je bij wijze van spreken lachend en vrolijk rond zou lopen alsof het je totaal niks doet. Dat trekt tien keer meer de aandacht!

En nogmaals: de pijn gaat echt weer over!

----------


## quinten

> Wat is dat voor taal???
> 
> Ik begrijp er geen snars van.
> 
> Is dat een berichtje van die nieuwe vriend?
> Aan jou?
> 
> Volgens mij kun je haar inderdaad beter met rust laten. Ze heeft je pijn gedaan en geraakt, maar het werkt echt nooit om dat die ander te willen laten voelen/weten. 
> Daar krijg je haar nooit mee terug. Het heeft juist het tegenovergesteld effect. 
> ...


ja dat is het nieuw vriendje van men ex dat stuurde hij dus :'( mar best gewoon negeren  :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Zwartje,

Jij begreep de taal van quinten niet, hieronder heb ik zijn post wat vertaald voor je:


Deze stuurde Pierer wat moet ik daar nu in godsnaam op zeggen. Ben misschien ook wel gewoon zielig. Misschien moet ik (naam) maar gewoon met rust laten maar dan voor eeuwig of moet ik gewoon naar hem toe gaan. Tja zie dan wel.

vriend kom maar een keer af ik zal dat een keer oplossen maar je gaat dat niet zo wijs vinden.
zielig ventje gewoon.


Als je echt het beste voor hebt met (naam) dan laat je haar met rust
maar nee jij denkt alleen maar aan je eigen

ook ik ga een keer in mijn polsen snijden dan krijg ik aandacht

groet
Déylanna

----------


## quinten

srr dat het niet zo duidelijk was :s dit stuurde het nieuw vriendje van pieter 


=> 
e vriend kom maar keer af kzal da keer oplosn ma ge gaat zo wijs nie vinde ze 

zielig ventje gwn 

als ge egt et beste voor ebd me alisa dan late aar grust 
mja neeh ge denkt alleen maar aan u eige!! 
oo kga keer in mijn polse snijde dan krijgek aandacht 

looser 

<=



maar kga men ex het best vergeten  :Frown:  want heb teveel pijn in men hart op dit moment :'( en de examens die beginnen ... moet nu waarschijnlijk ook nog anti-depressie pillen pakken want school raad het aan voor mij :s

----------


## Déylanna

Zou zo gek nog niet zijn om je ex te vergeten, nee. Juist het continue denken aan haar zal ervoor zorgen dat je die pijn blijft voelen. Ik weet uit ervaring dat het moeilijk is om niet aan je ex te denken, maar je zult zien dat als je niet zo vaak aan haar denkt, je de pijn minder zal voelen dan op de momenten dat je wel aan haar denkt. Om zo weinig mogelijk aan haar te denken moet je zorgen dat je veel, maar dan ook echt veel afleiding hebt. Nogmaals, je bent nog jong, en er komen nog zoveel leuke meiden in je leven die jou liefde wel waard zijn. En heel misschien komt je ex er wel achter dat jij eigenlijk veel liever bent dan die Pieter. Ik denk dat het niet zo verstandig is als je als veertien jarige aan de antidepresiva gaat. Laat die pillen alsjeblieft zolang mogelijk staan.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## quinten

> Zou zo gek nog niet zijn om je ex te vergeten, nee. Juist het continue denken aan haar zal ervoor zorgen dat je die pijn blijft voelen. Ik weet uit ervaring dat het moeilijk is om niet aan je ex te denken, maar je zult zien dat als je niet zo vaak aan haar denkt, je de pijn minder zal voelen dan op de momenten dat je wel aan haar denkt. Om zo weinig mogelijk aan haar te denken moet je zorgen dat je veel, maar dan ook echt veel afleiding hebt. Nogmaals, je bent nog jong, en er komen nog zoveel leuke meiden in je leven die jou liefde wel waard zijn. En heel misschien komt je ex er wel achter dat jij eigenlijk veel liever bent dan die Pieter. Ik denk dat het niet zo verstandig is als je als veertien jarige aan de antidepresiva gaat. Laat die pillen alsjeblieft zolang mogelijk staan.
> 
> liefs
> Déylanna


jh kwet  :Smile:  mar school zegt zelf dat ik ze beter kan nemen en men ma wil nu naar dokter gaan voor meer info erover maar ga zonder proberen

greetz quinten

----------


## Zwartje

Hoe gaat het Quinten?

----------


## quinten

da gaat wel soms nog eens heel erg derpressief ofzo maar het gaat wel , ga deze week nog naar een psycholoog gaan omdat de dokter zegt dat het et beste is dusjh zie nog wel begin weer een beetje moed te krijgen 

greetz quinten.

----------

